# AAS Electrical Tech credit toward union apprenticeship



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

It depends on the Local. You will not be excused from the OTJ hours required either way.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

They go by field experience, actual hands on, not book learning. It took me 35 years on hands on to get into the two year program.


----------



## sethmeisterflash (Oct 29, 2013)

So, nobody has gone to a two year associates degree program in Electrical Technology or Industrial Maintenance and then gone to the Union?? I don't really want to join the union, I just want my J-man card to have the possibility of starting my own business someday.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

sethmeisterflash said:


> So, nobody has gone to a two year associates degree program in Electrical Technology or Industrial Maintenance and then gone to the Union?? I don't really want to join the union, I just want my J-man card to have the possibility of starting my own business someday.



I join the union with a 2 year degree in Electrical construction and maintenance. 
But like others have said it doesn't wave the OJT hours, I was giving the opportunity to test into a different apprentice percentage. 

Why don't you want really join the union?


----------



## sethmeisterflash (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't really want to join the Union because, I don't want my main focus to be consytuction. I want to be working on industrial automation equipment, SCADA and such. I guess a mix of IT and electrical


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

sethmeisterflash said:


> I don't really want to join the Union because, I don't want my main focus to be consytuction. I want to be working on industrial automation equipment, SCADA and such. I guess a mix of IT and electrical


then apply at some sort of industrial plant working at an e & i shop, plants suck but its a solid paycheck they may send you to school but most likely they are going to want you to have a card, and its pretty good chances that a majority of the people you work with are union or ex-union and you would be suprised at how much people like you more when you went through the same five years of bull**** they did. 

but anyways industrial work sucks, good luck


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

I agree with that guy^^^ 
Make sure that in the region where you live your union partakes in industrial work. For example where I am from we don't have many plants in the area and the biggest contractor we have in our local does commercial work. Therefore, I am stuck doing commercial work most of the time. There is no reason you should veer into a completely different direction if industrial work is what you want to do. If there is industrial work in the area where your nearby local resides, then go for it. a 2 yr degree and the 5 yr apprenticeship program wouldn't look bad at all on your resume.

No it would not count because you are required a certain amount hours of on the job training to be able to move on to the next grade.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

sethmeisterflash said:


> Would my two year associates degree in electrical technology allow me to start as a year two or three apprentice instead of from the beginning?


No it won't, not anywhere.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you jump over to Florida you can use 2 years education in a related industry to offset 2 years of required job experience in applying for an EC license. 

What experience is required to become a certified electrical or alarm contractor?
You must meet one of the following experience requirements:
 Must be licensed as an electrical professional engineer for three (3) years within the last
12 years; or
 Must have three (3) years of management experience in the trade within the last six (6)
years immediately preceding the filing of the application; or
 Must have four (4) years of experience as a foreman, supervisor or contractor in the trade
within the last eight (8) years immediately preceding the filing of the application; or
 Must have six (6) years of comprehensive training, technical education or broad
experience associated with an electrical contracting business within the last 12 years
immediately preceding the filing of the application; or
 Must have at least six (6) years of technical experience in electrical work with the Armed
Forces or a governmental entity within the last 12 years immediately preceding the filing
of the application; or
 Must have a combination of these qualifications totaling six (6) years of experience.
In addition, if you are applying for the following categories these specific experience requirements
will apply:
EC – Certified Electrical Contractor
 The required experience must include at least 40% of work that is in 3-phase services.
EF – Certified Alarm System Contractor I (All Alarm Systems)
 The required experience must include at least 40% of work that is in fire alarm systems.
EG – Certified Alarm System Contractor II (Excluding Fire)
• The required experience must include at least 40% of work that is in alarm systems other
than fire alarm systems.

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/elboard/documents/elecfaqs.pdf


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I had just the opposite problem. I was working on becoming an gynecologist on the home study program but no matter how much hands in experience I had medical residents programs were not impressed with just OTJ training.


----------



## mpcxl (Dec 9, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I had just the opposite problem. I was working on becoming an gynecologist on the home study program but no matter how much hands in experience I had medical residents programs were not impressed with just OTJ training.


HA!!


----------



## jasonl176 (Feb 19, 2014)

I will admit I was curious about this myself since I also just graduated. Granted it isnt in the field but it does consist of a lot of hands on.

For every class we had on theory there was an additional shop/lab which focused on hands on. Theory classes were usually 1 hour, 3 times a week and the shop/lab were 2 hour, 4 times a week.

By the last semester I was designing, wiring, and running circuits we made with PLC's that was pretty fun IMO.


----------

